# taco fatty w/qview, more mini's



## erain (Jun 22, 2008)

just messin around and didnt see a taco fatty, not saying there hasnt been one, took and laid a soft shell inside, added blk and green olives,seasonings,taco sauce,and cheese. also made a favorite, the pizza, this one has pep,can bac,pineapple,blk olives, mozz cheeze

taco


goin on


coming off


taco on left, pizza on rt. cheeze dont apear melted on taco but internal was 165


thks for cking my qview!!!


----------



## ronp (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh, my, you da man!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






How was the taco one?


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 22, 2008)

You think of everything erain...way to go!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 22, 2008)

Taco fatty thats great and they both look good


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 22, 2008)

You are da man!!
Taco fattie!! awesome....they both look awesome Erain!!
yummie!! props from me my friend!!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jun 22, 2008)

Great lookin fattie!!!


----------



## kratzx4 (Jun 22, 2008)

What more could I add except      
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 job well done


----------



## seboke (Jun 22, 2008)

Love the taco Fatty!  I have yet to see one either, your original recipe in my book!


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 22, 2008)

Great job and great roll-up too.   A master's touch.   Happy Smoke Rings from Sedalia, MO.


----------



## zug (Jun 22, 2008)

It's amazing how many new\different thing get thought up on this site. Thanks for sharing. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Zug


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 22, 2008)

You guys are killing me.  I can't possibly try everything i see here.  Looks great erain.


----------



## brentman0110 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great Job erain! I have tried several kinds, but never a Taco fatty. That will probably be my next one to try.

Repped for the great idea!


----------



## minn.bill (Jun 22, 2008)

great job on the taco fattie looks good enough to eat. and on the fishing out here i have yet to find any water.bill


----------



## rednek (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks Awsome.


----------



## vince (Jun 22, 2008)

That looks so great! I'm hungry for some, LOL


----------



## desertlites (Jun 23, 2008)

oh my-them look great!love the taco idea-yumm.


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice, Watch out so your tank dont catch fire, mine did today and was sitting about where yours is in relationship to the smoker


----------

